# Quality is quality, good design is good design, both make life easier



## crashn

Since you invited criticism, and for a guy with a PHD and MS, item # 1 the word is seen, not scene. # 2, its simple and straight forward, not simply and straight forward. #7 it's to not tot 

Sorry, could not help myself. I write professionally for my IT job and grammar mistakes stick out like little red flags  I am a stickler with my associates, bad grammar and not using spell / grammar checking will quickly get you in the outhouse and continued errors will likely put you out of a job. 85% of what we get paid on is written documentation (policy, assessment reports, opinions, guidance, instructions, etc…) and if the written material is not 100%, we don't get our full bill rate.

Otherwise great review. Wish I had the funds to burn on festool, but my small one car garage has no more room. I know that the people who do have them rave about them. Maybe one day for me (read: Lottery).


----------



## HerbC

On a related note, it should be "field" rather than "feel" in item 4.

Sounds like a great tool. Good review though the spelling / grammar errors do "grate" on some of our nerves.

Herb


----------



## bush

I think festool is the way to go if you have the resources to get them. I hear that festool sanders are great as well, easy on the hands and give a good finish. Also their domino tool is fantastic for making nice joints. Many people here have those. Lots of good books out there on woodworking and for inspiration lumberjocks is great. There is everything from carving, intarsa, cabinetry, bandsaw boxes, pen making, bowl turning, and some things that do not even fit in a category. Looking forward to you posting some projects.


----------



## lysdexic

Congrats on your TS 75. I find Festool products simply a joy to use. I have considered one of there track saws but haven't beeen faced with the on going challenge of breaking down sheet goods. If I do, I will probably look at this saw again.

I am pondering the Kapex. I have the sawdust from my current miter saw.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## japanesewoodworker

I am "very" satisfied with my Festool TS75.

I have been through the "Craftsman Contractors 10" table saw" stage of my life.

I just cut 100 linear feet of Construction Grade Redwood 2×4, into 2×2. The saw ran "flawlessly". The MFT and saw is so precise I was able to place am 1/8", or 3mm plywood sacraficial top on my MFT. Not even a scratch on my table top.

I will try to post some photos of my set-up here. I know I have to reduce the size of some of my photos, so if this doesn't work with my please be patient with me. Especially those with advanced education degree.

I am just a JapaneseWoodWorker ! ( Give us some slack you pHds' and MS guys !)
God gave everyone there own special "talent" and 'skill'.


----------



## TheOldTimer

I have the 5" and the 6" random orbital sanders from Festool along with the dust extractor and would not have any other sander in the shop. Great product and I am going to purchase the TS55 this fall when I start woodworking again. Temperatures here in Phoenix area are 114 today which is just to hot for woodworking. Oh yes, sorry for the grammer, this 73 year old woodworker only made it to the 12th grade. Had to go to work to help support the family.


----------



## crashn

Well, I did not mean to start a theme here  I am sure that the Festool tools are wonderful, I just don't have the $$ to spend on them right now. Would love to own some though.

Great review.

Japanesewoodworker. I am 1/2 japanese, but you can't tell from my picture!


----------



## Dusty56

the *quietest* tool I have ever scene. Never mind misspelling seen ,don't you mean heard ? 
Or maybe in IT lingo herd? 
LOL…"badly needed in this *feel* one wonders *an* the silliness of ….""tot he" , not once , but twice , and I guess punctuation is optional nowadays. 
Sad to read a "professional" review from someone with so much schooling.
Seems to be more of a tool gloat than a review.
Your "review" really doesn't tell us anything about the saw itself , so I had to go online to get some real information.
"Now I am a guy with a Ph.D. and M.S. in IT so you can imagine how bad design irritates me." 
Yup , I guess ALMOST as much as poorly written reviews irritate me !! LOL
Have a good day : )


----------



## PurpLev

since you opted for criticism… I too was really surprised by the spelling and grammatical errors 

other than that, the TS is a wonderful tool to have if you have the $$$ and/or if you use it for profit.


----------



## RUINTUIT

I sincerely hope you have a sense of humor. I don't think there's a degree in that, at least not that I'm aware of. I like festool right where it's at…over in their special corner with the flashing LED lighted panel stating "Neener Neener Neener, Scott, you can't afford me…neener neener neener" I do wish I could do the clean cuts like they do, but I have a forrest WWII on my sears contractor saw and it does a pretty good job. I do so little with plywood, it wouldn't be cost effective.

Seriously, no worries about your spelling mistakes. I make them and tons of others do on this site as well. It's what's in the pictures and stories that count.

Scott


----------



## waho6o9

Welcome to LumberJocks Woodwrestler!

Thanks for your review on a fine saw. The panther rip blade works well on the 
75 TS Festool. I purchased the 16 tooth and it went through 8/4 maple easily.

Festool's rock.


----------



## cutworm

Welcome and nice review. Would love one but I would probably be divorced for spending that much money….. Festool is the best no doubt.


----------



## vipond33

We have this same tool at work and for the most part I don't mind it, does OK but I really don't care for the low rpm of the arbor. The over priced blades they sell are no hell either, we take better quality ones and have them bored out to 30mm for about $15 and get much improved results. Also, don't ever join two tracks and expect a perfect straight line; it just won't happen.
gene


----------



## Woodwrestler

Wow,

I will have to remember and use the spell checker next time. Need to drink more coffee in the morning.

I agree on the blades. Luckily Klingspor's in town here had them all marked down to $18 so I bought a few. As far as the saw being OK, I agree to some respect. It's just a saw. Like I said, I use it to break down sheet goods and it does a great job of doing that for me. As with all track saws, you have to repeat your setup each time. Using the bigger saw it allows me to in affect do repeated cuts.

As are as track saws go its a great piece of equipment and not much more than the other name brands out there. Your right on the joining of multiple tracks. That is why I have the 105" also. Got that from a guy in town for $50.

G


----------



## bandit

I've had the same saw for about a year and I've joined a 55" & 75" rail together and never had a problem with straight cuts as long as the saw was calibrated to the rails and I clamp the rail to the work piece. I also use the Multifunction Table.


----------



## ssnvet

Festool deserves their kudos for putting so much thought into the details of their designs. Not all product designers are created equal, and not all companies are willing to give their designers so much leash. That all costs money, of course, but they don't seem to be faultering, so I'm guessing there's enough guys out there who are willing and able to cough up the cash to purchase their tools to keep their company prospering.

If I was starting over and making my living with my tools, I suspect I'd have a few greenies in the shop.

I'm wondering how long it will be b4 their patents expire and the Asian invasion starts knocking their products off on the cheep.

(making something new that works great…. not so easy. Reverse engineering something that already exists and works great…. pretty easy)

As for spell checking…. my guess is that our new friend is tap typing on an Apple product, in which case spell check is the problem, not the solution.


----------



## Retrowood

*"4) The dust collection is amazing. The Makita setup with Eurekazone's stuff still spewed dust all over the place. Even when hooked to a solid dust collection tool. The TS 75 left virtually nothing left over from making cuts. When you think of how much time you spend cleaning up saw dust that alone make this tool worth while."*

While I'll agree the Festool is certainly an improvement over your typical inexpensive circular saw, IMO it's definitely not the complete answer to the dust wars. While the dust may not be apparent on your work surface, look under your work and also have someone video tape your cutting of some plywood. I think you'll be very surprised and hopefully you'll once again reach for the respirator. When cutting sheep goods, I usually grab my 6.5 Fuego and clamp-on straight edge. Pull the sheet goods out of the truck directly onto a pair of Saw horses in my driveway, set the straight edge 1/16" fat, make your cuts and then trim to size on table saw. I do this outside winter and summer along with a respirator. Vacuum yourself, wood and tools and bring everything into the shop relatively dust free.
Enjoy your new tool.


----------



## crashn

Your review was great and I did not intend to lessen it by pointing out the grammatical errors. However, in the post above mine by Retrowood, he states "cutting sheep goods". Now that sounds painful for the sheep and one hell of a mess in the shop! And I thought saw dust was hard to clean up.

ssnvet had it right. There are lots of grammar and spelling mistakes. Those are secondary to the pictures, explanations, teaching and camaraderie that happens on this site.


----------



## Retrowood

Crashn,
Yep, Always do my cutting of sheep goods out in the driveway, Keeps the shop clean and gives the neighbors something to gawk at on their way to work every morning. When I'm done, I just hose the whole mess down the driveway to the road. I'm retired so keep inventing ways to keep them amused…....nah I was just testing you guys, notice I spelled it right on the next sentence? I usually do pretty good although on occasion get a case of attention deficit of the fingers.


----------



## DJPeck

*Hit him again, hit him again! Harder!*

"Using the bigger saw it allows me to in affect do repeated cuts." The prepositional phrase *in affect *does not exist. The prepositional phrase *in effect *can be used as either an adjective or an adverb. As an adjective, effect means 'operational' or 'in force.'

Truth is I knew* that there *was wrong, but had to go look* her *up *fur* sure. My *cents* is *righting* a helpful woodworking related review should never result in a trip to the woodshed. Fine review, thank you.

Yeah, and I know a lot of bolding ain't write either.


----------



## crashn

Retrowood,

Let me know the next time you cut up sheep goods, I will come over with the blowtorch and we can have some fresh chops, medium rare. Yumm


----------



## agallant

I could care less about spelling and grammor. I need to get to a Festool demo at Wood Craft of something like that. The price just does not add up for me but everyone who has one loves it. I am not going to write them off because I can't go out and buy one at a whim. I am open to the idea that I am missing something. I would like to find out what that something is. For the record the Domono tool that they make looks really cool.


----------



## bandit

Here's a link to the review of the Domino:


----------



## ezdino

*
"I constantly found his products lacking in thoroughly thought through design"*
---------------------------------------------------

Please, feel free to provide some facts.

You can't post damaging statements against any company without providing facts.
So far, I see few facts in this thread.

1. You don't have the experience and knowledge to make a public review. ( new to woodworking)
2. You're wrong if you think that any tool can make you smarter.
3. Your review offers no facts to support your blanket statements.

What do you know about design?
Let me provide some facts and defend my tools.

1. Eurekazone invented the antichip protection on the right side of the blade.
Paid festool supporters first attacked the idea and later admitted that the F-copy was the best tracksaw innovation of the last 10 years.
2. Same with the repeaters… (F- parallel guides)
3. Same with the 90 degree sides on the mft-3 ( copied from the ez powerbench…)
4. The self aligning tracks. No copied yet due to the loss of profit from not buying long tracks?

In a review you must provide facts.
Dino is a nice guy but his tools are not smart enough for my stupidity… makes me wonder…

Innovation? 
First we designed the best track in the market. Double wall, self aligning and birectional.
Designed clamping systems to cut the narrowest piece of wood with total safety.
Designed the first ever x-y-z routing system.
The very first and extendable smart table.
The very first positioning system and much more.
All of our tools are invented and some of them are copied by others including festool.

Our new series of patents are due soon and we will continue to go against our very own ideas
in order to make woodworking better by design and affordability..
Here is one great example.
First we invented the repeaters.
Now we have the ripsizer. ( easier to buy and use, super compact with unlimited rip capacity)
our new invention makes the ripsizer even more affordable and allows the user to cut panels in vertical position without the need to lift the panels.

Please, feel free to provide some facts and logic behind your blanket statements.
I hope that I provided some food ( tools) for thought for your next review.

thanks.
ycf dino
prior owner of eurekazone.

edit to post a link of our latest innovations.


----------



## MarkDavisson

I'm not a "loyal follower" of Dino at Eurekazone, but I do own his tools. I own them because they provide greater quality (ease of use, accuracy of cut) at a lower price than any other I've tried - including Festool.

And I don't know about your particular dust collection setup when you used the Makita, but mine (Makita 5008MGA with dust port and shield, sucked by a 2hp collector) produces virtually no uncollected dust.

If you're breaking down sheet goods, I can't imagine an easier, faster and more accurate way to do it than with my 5008 and Eurekazone's Ripsizer ($199, by the way). I have even ripped cement board with it (using an old Craftsman CS with masonry blade).


----------



## Bertha

I recently looked at both these rigs. McFeely's had an attractive combo going on the Festool and I found a good price on a Makita/Eureka. Coming to my senses, realizing that I don't break down sheet goods (lol), I ended up just buying a lowly wormdrive and a big box track. Still haven't had the need for either. 
.
That being said, I guess I understand why people are taking issue to your post. I'm certainly not trying to be disrespectful but I'm not quite sure what a PhD in information technology has to do with woodworking tool design. Perhaps you're a hardware designer? I also find it hard to believe that the venerable Makita plunge and popular Eureka track suffer from incredible design flaws. It's no mystery to anyone that the Festool is exceptionally designed. I just find it hard to believe that the listed alternative is poorly designed. 
.
I think your composition has been throroughly blasted above, lol. It's probably a good rule of thumb that when bashing a popular company and touting your credentials, you should probably police up your syntax and grammar.
.
Like I didn't really say, though, 'none of my bidniss.


----------



## lj61673

It always amazes me how so many woodworkers own the Festool track saw and rail combo, because outside of running a cabinet production shop I just don't see the need. And I do a lot of woodworking. I can count on one hand the number if times I could have used one in the past 10 years. That's not to say others don't use theirs frequently. 
That being said, Kool aide aside, I have never heard even a single disparaging word about the Festool setup. Everyone, that is to say everyone I have ever heard or read of, who has used or owns the Festool TS75 or TS55, raves about its design and performance.

Eureka who?


----------



## Bertha

^Eureka this
.
http://eurekazone.com/content/ez-ripsizer-25
.
Festool snobbery aside (+/- warranted), it's a nice piece of equipment for those in need (not me, apparently).


----------



## Woodwrestler

Everyone has different needs. When we moved into our house we demolished the entire top floor to the studs. I had to do lots and lots of breaking down sheet goods for various reasons. Built in cabinets, new sub flooring, built in drawers under stairs, now building out my workshop ( finally ). So for me a track saw is a very helpful bit of machinery. I didn't even buy a table saw until recently. As my needs change I am sure my tools setup will change also. I agonize over my purchases and typically try to head for the lowest cost solution. But after hassling with bad thought out and implemented ideas I have learned to appreciate when something is we'll done. IMHO the last 20 years has brought us a glut of low cost products of all kinds (not just woodworking tools ) from Asia and I have finally had my fill. So I am trying to be more cognizant of what your total cost of ownership is, not just the price tag on the thing at that moment.


----------



## agallant

Woodwrestler you are entitled to your opinion. Thank you for sharing it.

@ezdino here is a fact. You are a premadonia. A stament like "First we designed the best track in the market. Double wall, self aligning and birectional is no different that woodwrestler's. There is no global standard for what qualifies a track saw as the best in the market. That is an opinion not a fact, you did the same thing you just blasted him for.

Ill give you another example "You don't have the experience and knowledge to make a public review. ( new to woodworking)". So what is the global standard of when you do have the experience and knowledge to give a public review? 5 years, 10 years? Please let me know when the ISO defines a standard for when someone is qualified to write a review. Until then it is all just an opinion.


----------



## Bertha

Agallant, in response to your earlier post, I think you'll be quite impressed with Festool once you get to that demo. They are indeed quite fine machines. Whether they truly warrant the oooohs and ahhhhs and systainers to the ceiling, I think the individual will be the judge of that. You're right about the Domino and even more right about the newer Domino. I'm a hand mortise and tenon guy, so it's lost on me; however, for someone who executes a lot of these joints, it's got to be a massive timesaver.
.
I think it's exactly like Woodwrestler says. When I was looking at the 75 plunge, I was imagining all these cuts I would perform. It was going to be great. But I'm not doing big demo work and if I were, I'd probably just use my table saw and huff the cuts into the house. 
.
Now that I've insulted Festoolers, I must admit that the big EQ router tied to the big extractor is probably the slickest single system I've ever seen. That's something we can probably all relate to. The price is high, true, but I can't imagine a nicer rig. I don't own it simply because the same money buys a lot of PC and Triton, lol.


----------



## GregD

Geepers, Bertha, what does need have to do with coming up for an excuse to buy a *new tool*?

Now I'm off to have a look at Dino's stuff.


----------



## Bertha

^Lol, GregD, you've got that right. In my particular circumstance, I had an insurance check to spend following a shop robbery. So, it wasn't a matter of need so much as it was a matter of volume, lol


----------



## lj61673

If it's volume you crave head over to Harbor Freight. (I hear they have nice clamps).

More green Kool aide anyone?


----------



## Bertha

^Man, I'll give it to you; you're predictably combative. I bought a Speedmatic 7539, a 3 1/4 Triton, and a Bosch Colt. Not exactly tools I'd lump together with HF's outstanding clamps. I don't understand the "Green Kool Aide" comment. Is green the Festool? Am I on your side, not owning a lot of Festool? I'm confused as usual.


----------



## bandit

Everyone has their own flavors….Don't knock something until you've tried it…

Green Kool Aide is a Festool slang.


----------



## Bertha

^Thanks Bandit, I honestly didn't know that. I've got their sander. Good sander. If I had my choice of the green Koolaid, I'd buy:
.


----------



## bandit

They make some quality and efficient tools. People complain about the price, but to get something good is not always cheap. You should try the Festool Owners Group Web site. They have some good info. Festool stands by their products, no questions asked.


----------



## Woodwrestler

All references to other tool vendors have now been removed. I sincerely did not intend to cause so much consternation. My heartfelt apologies to anyone I offended.


----------



## ezdino

*@ezdino here is a fact. You are a premadonia.
*
Yes. very proud.
Here is a design fact with multiple patents..

http://www.eurekazone.com/content/ez-tool-track-foot

thanks.


----------



## oldnovice

I have to agree with *agallant* post #30.

*Any review is purely a matter of opinion and everyone is entitled to their opinion!*

And those associated with a product/idea/concept and have ownership and/or are being paid to review will show obvious bias!


----------



## Bertha

Woodwrestler, don't think another second about that. Festool is like SawStop. As soon as you approach the topic, hackles get raised, and people start acting poorly. I hate SawStop, for the record


----------



## lysdexic

Bertha, SawStop hates you, for the record ;^)


----------



## lj61673

Is that what my thumb bone looks like? cool! Saves me the trouble of intentionally maiming my self on my PM2000….
Did the brake fail to fire?


----------



## lysdexic

I am just giving Al some crap. The pic is from earlier in the week and came from, ironically, a Makita circ saw. It is not me and that is a tendon you are looking at.


----------



## agallant

I don't like seeing that photo but it is a good reminder to PAY ATTENTION!!!!!


----------



## lj61673

Thanks Scott, just goofin' I'm not a big sawstop fan either but it is a nice machine. I have however sipped from the Festool pitcher once or twice…


----------



## Bertha

Scott, is that a tendon or are you just happy to see me. This is as close to sawstop as I'm going to get, having received the bill for my reduction. I could buy a fleet of 3 phase ones. They don't make 3 phase? They would for this dude. I'd put a forrest ww3+ on it and my special urethane brakes would salvage it. I should get a Rockwell tattoo.


----------



## lysdexic

Agallant - sorry about that. I removed the photo. I apologize if that was in poor taste.

Speaking of taste, I drink my green kool-aid from a piano black cup.


----------



## Viktor

ezdino: "1. Eurekazone invented the antichip protection on the right side of the blade."

Great. Now, would you admit that Festool invented anichip strip on the left side of the blade and you copied that? I think you are even.


----------



## ezdino

*
ezdino: "1. Eurekazone invented the antichip protection on the right side of the blade."

Great. Now, would you admit that Festool invented anichip strip on the left side of the blade and you copied that? I think you are even.
*
the left side was easy. the tracksaws before eurekazone was only good for trimming cuts.
they actually called it the *wasted side*.

one look at the smart base and you can see how to have clean cuts on both sides and with any blade and saw… instead of forcing our customers to buy 5-6 blades.
tx
d


----------



## woodklutz

Even in jest it is just plain rude to make fun of spelling and grammar on this site. 
Cut wood not people.
Nice review good luck with your saw.


----------



## lj61673

How does Festool FORCE their customers to buy 5-6 blades?
You sound like an idiot. (Hope that's grammatically correct).


----------



## Bertha

*Festool invented anichip strip on the left side of the blade*
.
Lol. I'm going to invent an antichip for the top side of the blade. 
.
*Even in jest it is just plain rude to make fun of spelling and grammar on this site*
.
Normally, I would totally agree. But when you start a thread with your credentials, you should probably give it a once over. I'll admit that I feel a bit guilty joining in on that. 
.
Scott, if you can't post a bloody hand, what's the point of being here?


----------



## ezdino

*How does Festool FORCE their customers to buy 5-6 blades?
You sound like an idiot. (Hope that's grammatically correct).*
--------------------------------------------------

nice entry. 
All big companies with large customer base are always thinking how to make easy money.
The easiest money is from copying ideas from smaller companies and by re-designing existing tools that need more accessories and the same time made their older tools outdated.

Here is one small example.
The older Festool track offered only one connector.
The second connector with a new design tracks was made after eurekazone patented
a self aligning connection system with 3 connectors.
( even if only one connector was better than any track in the market)

The new F tracks now have 2* non self-aligning *connectors.
Why? Good to show that the "problem" was fixed…In reality is not…
and after you take the plunge… their reviewers are going to suggest you
to buy the long tracks and get done with it.
Someone must be stupid to think that any company cannot design a self aligning connection system.

Now the answer to created by design problem is to spend more money and be forced to transport, use and deal with the longer tracks that I found them awkward.

Why not make it fancy and increase the bottom line ( profits) with the Glide strips?
Someone has to be ignorant from design to think that the right place for the glide strip is the tracks.
The glue dries and the plastic strip don't last forever? But IT LOOKS GREAT…
Why not put the glide strips at the saw? 
Few million dollar in lost revenue over a decade?

The blades? Until now all blades have different kerf.
If you switch from a thin kerf to panther blade…here goes the antichip edges?

So far we have 3 types of strips that cost more than the tracks. Good for the company. 
Over 20-30 years the cost of blades and strips is many times more the original track investment.

The blades? If your saw don't have enough power to cut hardwoods,
you have to buy special blades or upgrade to a stronger saw.
Again, why even make a saw that don't have the power to cut 1-1/2" hardwoods?

BTW, we 're working in our own saw.
One that forces the user to keep cutting instead of keep buying.
One that works with all tracks and even off the tracks…like a normal saw.
One that you don't have to hold down and go around the panel in order to cut 48".
I saw people pulling their plunge saws to finish the cut…FORCED? I say yes.

if you need more design facts please, play nice?
Why the need to call someone stupid before you ask why?
you have something against me protecting and supporting my work that was under attack
by someone that I don't know if he's paid to do so or even by ignorance.
To me, the damage is the same.
If you google eurekazone….
-----------------------------------------------
Quality is quality, good design is good design, both make life easier
lumberjocks.com/reviews/2886
1 post - 1 author - 4 days ago
I bought and owned EurekaZone's track saw combination with the Makita / Dust port. Although Dino ( owner of Eurekazone ) is a good guy I constantly found his …
-----------------------------------------------------------

FTC is very clear about reviews and my right to protect my products.
If you think that I'm an idiot, why not call me to tell me that?

Here is the biggest problem with Internet. You never really know *whoiswho *
but when you do…( Dino is my real name and my tools and design is under attack)
show some respect and give me some credit for making woodworking safe and affordable.

You don't have to buy or support my tools and ideas.
But you don't have the right to call me names the same time.

thanks


----------



## Woodwrestler

WHOA!


----------



## oldnovice

In the paraphrase words of William Shakespeare ,* "HE"doth protest too much, methinks.*


----------



## ezdino

*WHOA!*

Good to have great dust collection but your statement about the makita with dust port is false info.
Here is a video with no editing done.
Even the festool offers an optional dust cover.


----------



## lj61673

Wow, a lot of words, but still no explaination about how Festool forces its customers to buy 5-6 blades.
Oh, and you still sound like an idiot.
Have a nice day.


----------



## ezdino

*Wow, a lot of words, but still no explaination about how Festool forces its customers to buy 5-6 blades.
Oh, and you still sound like an idiot.
Have a nice day.*

if you read my post and you can't see how…I'm wondering who is the idiot here.
We all know that the TS-55 is underpowered.
What the paid festool reviewers are telling you is to buy the Panther blade.
The thicker kerf of the panther blade destroys the antisplintering edges.
Do you need more facts?

A CS with stronger motor needs only one blade for all cuts. 
A 24 teeth blade is fine when the saw spins at 4500 rpm and with power to spare.

You like to hide behind your computer and call me names.
Please, explain where you see stupidity in my fact based answers.
You ask why…I provide the facts and you continue to call me Idiot?
If you like to debate my facts and provide yours…please, do it.
*
Have a nice day now…*
That sounds so "lady like" after you called me idiot twice already.

I like to provide facts in my posts.
It don't take long to find the facts.
from the fog?

*Funny, that is the exact opposite of what I thought and did.
The TS55 is underpowered and I can't stand a 500.00 saw bogging down or even completely stopping.*


----------



## bandit

And the TS75? I have no problem with it. I haven't had to change blades.


----------



## a1Jim

Welcome to Ljs woodwrestler.

Wow It's amazing your still interested in wanting to stick around after being roughed up in this thread. I thank you for your review . Feel free one and all to throw darts at me for my grammar and spelling if you feel the need to show how smart and superior you are .


----------



## dakremer

Who the hell is this ezdino? And why can't woodwrestler write a review? Did posts get changed/deleted? Comments aren't matching up. I'm so confused


----------



## REK

Nice review wood wrestler. I wish I had the money in the budget for a track saw….I just don't. But that is the great thing about wood working, there is always another needed tool to buy in the future!!!


----------



## Viktor

"What the paid festool reviewers are telling you is to buy the Panther blade. The thicker kerf of the panther blade destroys the antisplintering edges."

- This is getting ridiculous, you are spreading disinformation. Older line of Festool blades has 2.5 mm kerf. That includes 14 teeth panther. Newer blades have 2.2 mm kerf, including the new 12 teeth rip blade. When purchasing a rip blade you simply need to read the specs and get the blade to match the ones you already have.

"A CS with stronger motor needs only one blade for all cuts. A 24 teeth blade is fine when the saw spins at 4500 rpm and with power to spare."

- As if we change blades to compensate for the lack of power. If you care about cut quality you need to swap blades even on a 5 hp cabinet saw. Different materials require different teeth size and grind to achieve the best possible surface and/or cutting efficiency. It is silly to deny this.
Besides, if you have ever looked at universal motor torque diagram you would realize that no load 4500 rpm on a 15 amp saw will be reduced in half when cutting through 20 mm plywood. That is why TS55/75 has electronic speed control to maintain constant speed under variable load. If the load is too great the saw will shut down (not bog down) to avoid motor damage.

Dino, you deserve credit for creating unique cutting system, many of its features are pretty slick. However, everybody who ever tried Festool knows that their tools are superb. Trying to trash talk them will not advance your product.


----------



## lj61673

*We all know that the TS-55 is underpowered.*
We do? Says who? The saw is designed to cut sheet goods, not 6/4" hardwood. Why don't you know this when everyone else in the woodworking world does?

*What the paid festool reviewers are telling you is to buy the Panther blade.
The thicker kerf of the panther blade destroys the antisplintering edges.*

Paid? and whom may I ask is paying them? any "facts" to support this statement?

*A CS with stronger motor needs only one blade for all cuts. 
A 24 teeth blade is fine when the saw spins at 4500 rpm and with power to spare.*

Again, more stupidity. EVERY manufacturer offers different blades for different tasks, not because their motor is deficient. You don't even know how the Festool motor circuitry/protection works, do you?

*I like to provide facts in my posts.
It don't take long to find the facts.
from the fog?*

Great sentence structure! This from a supposed business owner? Pitiful…

All you have provided so far is an embarrassing collection of disjointed opinions that you call facts in a desparate attempt to discredit another manufacturer. 
You sound more like an ignorant idiot with every post.


----------



## ezdino

*Dino, you deserve credit for creating unique cutting system, many of its features are pretty slick. However, everybody who ever tried Festool knows that their tools are superb. Trying to trash talk them will not advance your product.*

Victor, I don't start this.
The original post is edited now and things are getting foggy?
Have you read the original post?

thanks
-----------------------------------------------------------

LJ1673?
*Great sentence structure! This from a supposed business owner? Pitiful…
*
*All you have provided so far is an embarrassing collection of disjointed opinions that you call facts in a desparate attempt to discredit another manufacturer.
You sound more like an ignorant idiot with every post.*

Same here.
I don't see you posting the same to the original poster when he did just that…
But you like to attack my right to do so?

What is pitiful is the FACT that "small minds" always initiate the attacks and later come together to support their smallminded? ( how do you like this sentence structure from a prior business owner?)
decisions with nasty sentences…
Now you're calling me ignorant Idiot?

*Paid? and whom may I ask is paying them? any "facts" to support this statement?*

Let's see who is the ignorant here.
The new law passed by FTC is very against the original post that started this.
Search reviewers and free tools, paid reviewers and similar.
Do you like me to post threads from the festool forum?
I saved all the facts and FTC has all records.

Pitiful is the reality that people like you are brainwashed to believe that you need more and more.
The same time you're used as a shield and free advertising because is very human to showoff.
Here you're transformed into a nasty and faceless follower.

The original poster stated that I have my followers. He was very wrong.
My customers are free thinkers, inventors and very smart people.
You see? I don't support and I don't encourage what the original and now edited post stated.
I get very upset with followers, gangs and small minds like you and the original poster.

Here is the problem.
The original posted edited the thread. Very smart. 
phd in communications? Good job mr phd and blinded followers.
I understand but I can't entertain you when the post is edited….


----------



## lj61673

Yikes!
Well there you have it, Crack is wack!

Good luck with all your future endevours…


----------



## woodklutz

What the Hell is going on here. Cool it down, Way down.
Just a guess, but probably less than 1% on this site have a Festool product, so It is interesting to learn from those that have the good fortune to own one. 
I for one enjoy the reviews on shop products. My purchases are reflected by a good review. I as a hobbiest cannot afford Festool or a fine LN plane. But I like to read about them.


----------



## Tennessee

Agree with a1Jim. Woodwrestler probably thinking what a bunch of jabronies we are. (or is that jabronys?) 
Hey, every Festool I've tried at my local Woodcraft I've loved, just not that much with the price. If Woodwrestler wants to misspell a few words and love his saw, I'm good with that.
Jeez, the drama of it all….


----------



## ezdino

This is crack. 
5 paid reviewers ganging up against one customer.

http://festoolownersgroup.com/festool-tools-accessories/comment-on-festools-improvements-you-may-want-to-see-for-them/

I was going to stay out of an* edited thread* but one more fact to support my crack habit?
thanks for the good luck even if you lied again.

going against organized mobs & gangs is not easy but is very rewarding.
I know that I have to stay away from the tracksaw market and avoid the above.
Thanks to many paid reviewers and blinded followers…I had to come up with a simple solution.

To eliminate the need for long track saws parallel guides.
invented and proudly made in USA: with 600.000 units pre-orders…
the UEG.






if this is not good because is made in NJ. you can always use the copy from our repeaters.


----------



## jcox

How do you sign up to be paid to say nice things about Festool? Is that an hourly rate, by post/number of characters in post, or…? I'd be happy to help out…and of course, Festool would have to give me some of their tools first so I can use them in order to say nice things about them!

Seriously, what a mess, this has become one of those posts where you keep reading if only because it's hard to take your eyes away from a train-wreck. Why can't you just say thanks to the OP for posting his review and if you have used the tool he's reviewing and disagree, post your own review? No need to make things personal!


----------



## Bertha

Wow, it really got ugly in here. Does anyone really think the Festool tracksaw is crap? I don't see how anyone could possibly support that opinion. I find it hard to believe that anyone here is a paid Festool supporter. I simply don't think they have to pay for support. I seem to be of the minority that doesn't find the tools horribly expensive. I'm not rich, but I understand what quality costs.
.
I also don't see how anyone can say the Makita/Eureka pair is crap either. I mean, c'mon, they both cut straight lines in sheet goods. I figure you decide whether you want to justify the price of the more expensive variety. I think there's plenty of room for both in the marketplace.


----------



## ezdino

*Seriously, what a mess, this has become one of those posts where you keep reading if only because it's hard to take your eyes away from a train-wreck. Why can't you just say thanks to the OP for posting his review and if you have used the tool he's reviewing and disagree, post your own review? No need to make things personal!*

I agree.
Don't start a review by putting down other manufactures without providing any facts?

The thread is now edited but the damage against my company was done.
The review had only one goal.

job well done. 
funny how many times we had similar reviews ( with blanket statements)
by innocent customers/new woodworkers
that we later found out that they received free tools for exchange.

Like: don't buy from a small US company in case the owner dies…
buy from festool. Who cares if they don't offer the repeaters and all the cool ez inventions?
They will copy them in time…...

Another fact from the festool forum?

Re: Dewalt DWS520SK vs Festool TS55EQ - long with pictures
« Reply #46 on: October 31, 2008, 12:13 AM »

I've watched the DeWalt demo videos over and over and I still don't get it. How can the DeWalt deliver a chip out free cut on the right side with no protection? * If the TS55 didn't have the splinter guard on the right I would have been forced to buy the EurekaZone rig.* A cabinet saw with a good blade still needs a zero clearance insert. Sliders have a scoring blade. The DeWalt blades can't be that good.

ycf dino
eurekazone inc.


----------



## ezdino

part of the original post that some how is posted in many sites under reviews.

*I bought and owned EurekaZones track saw combination with the Makita / Dust port. Although Dino ( owner of Eurekazone ) is a good guy I constantly found his products lacking in thoroughly thought through design. They worked fairly well hand he has his loyal following I just felt there had to be better approaches. In addition, when you add up the cost they are the same as Festool. Now I am a guy with a Ph.D. and M.S. in IT so you can imagine how bad design irritates me.
*


----------

